# Bitte um Hilfe!!! Slide ED 160 Rahmen



## Fr0sty (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

habe mir vor kurzem den Rahmen vom Slide ED 160 zugelegt,
und will darauf mein neues Bike aufbauen.

Mir wurde gesagt, das der Rahmen auf eine 160mm Federgabel ausgelegt ist. Nun meine Frage, kann ich auch 180mm oder 200mm Gabeln einbauen ?

lg Fr0sty


----------



## kevinphillip (30. Juni 2012)

nööööööööö...geo ist für 160 ausgelegt .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr0sty (30. Juni 2012)

Besten dank !!!


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2012)

naja 170 oder 180 wird schon gehen, und würde je nach einsatzzwek und vorlieben für die geometrie schon sinn machen!

Die front kommt halt höher, und alle winkel werden flacher!


----------



## baatz (1. Juli 2012)

habe statt der Fox 160 eine Van 180 drin, die baut nicht viel höher
mit einem Lenker mit 0° Rise finde ich es auch zum hochfahren erträglich
und zum runterfahren vieel besser


----------



## Fr0sty (1. Juli 2012)

Hmm das hört sich gut an 

@ baatz... Nettes Foto 

Besten dank für die Antworten!!!


----------



## Themeankitty (4. Juli 2012)

Garantieanspruch geht aber dadurch flöten !


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juli 2012)

ist das so? und woher will radon wissen, wenn sie nur den rahmen bekommen, dass dieser mit 180mm gefahren wird?!


----------



## kevinphillip (5. Juli 2012)

mmmmmm hier aus dem forum.........


----------



## kevinphillip (5. Juli 2012)

klar die hebelwirkung einer längeren gabel ist viel größer....


----------



## tane (10. Juli 2012)

180er gabel & lenkwinkel weiter mit angleset abflachen sollte eine kaum höhere front ergeben. & nach herrschender lehre kann zur zeit ein lenkwinkel ja gar nicht flach genug sein..
just my penny worth...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. Juli 2012)

tane schrieb:


> 180er gabel & lenkwinkel weiter mit angleset abflachen sollte eine kaum höhere front ergeben. & nach herrschender lehre kann zur zeit ein *lenkwinkel ja gar nicht flach genug sein*..
> just my penny worth...



solange es um extrem technische sachen geht, gibt es nichts besseres als ein langes rad mit flachem lenkwinkel.

siehe hier, der thomas mit seiner fanes: 63° flach und ziemlich lang der bock...

Wohingegen ich beim normalen trailfahren bis S3 auch keine 63° fahren würde!


----------



## tane (11. Juli 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> solange es um extrem technische sachen geht, gibt es nichts besseres als ein langes rad mit flachem lenkwinkel.
> 
> siehe hier, der thomas mit seiner fanes: 63° flach und ziemlich lang der bock...
> 
> Wohingegen ich beim normalen trailfahren bis S3 auch keine 63° fahren würde!



...is eh keine kritik von mir! die briten haben schon lang die flachen lenkwinkel entdeckt! wenns technisch interessant wird lautet die devise: "slack head angle!"
ich denk schon an ein angle set für mein slide ed...(wenns net so teuer wär...)


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juli 2012)

ah gut 

so ein engel set hätte ich gern für mein tork -> gibt aber keins.

send from a 67,6° lenkwinkel


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Juli 2012)

Fahre mit einer Lyrik RC2DH 170 und trauere keine Sekunde um die Talas 36 160er.

Absenkung nicht vermisst, Ansprechverhalten und komplette Gabelperformance um Klassen besser.

Die etwas höhere Front wird durch Entnahme von Vorbauspacern wieder ausgeglichen bzw. die Front ca. 1cm niedriger gelegt als vorher, damit der Druck auf dem Vorderrad ok bleibt. Ein 50mm Vorbau reduziert die Überrollneigung auch wieder.

Weniger als das würde ich aber als Winkel vorne nicht haben wollen, wenn es auch mal verwinkelt hoch gehen soll.

PS: Hinten arbeitet ein Monarch RT3. Ich mag die DualFlow-Dämpfung von RockShox nicht mehr missen. Da kommt Fox einfach nicht mit, egal wie teuer.

Edit: So siehts aus. Klick für größer.


----------



## konamatze (12. Juli 2012)

Hat der Dämpfer die Originale Einbaulänge?Wie verhält er sich beim Droppen?

  Gruß Matze


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Juli 2012)

Es ist auch ein 200/57.
Leider HighVolume, aber die Kammer ist zu 6/8tel ausgespacert. Also wieder kleine Luftkammer und progressiver. 
Rebound tune medium.
Compression tune high.

Ich fahre mit mehr Sag als vorher mit dem rp23 mit kleiner Kammer.
>30% anstatt ca. 20%.

Ich habe einen fluffigeren Dämpfer der trotzdem am Ende nicht durchrauscht. Drops also besser. 

Das DualFlow umgeht den Rebound komplett. D.h. wenn keine Last auf dem Dämpfer ist, fährt er rasend schnell aus. Genauso die Gabel. 

Merkt man z.B. beim überfahren von Wasserablaufrinnen auch bergauf extrem. Das Rad fällt nicht in die Rinne, sondern der Dämpfer fluppt raus. Ergo kann man den Rebound recht weit zu drehen ohne das sich der Dämpfer in den Federweg frisst oder der Sag ünerhaupt nicht genutzt wird. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung wieso Fox so hoch gelobt wird und so teuer ist.

Mehr Infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (13. Juli 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Es ist auch ein 200/57.
> Leider HighVolume, aber die Kammer ist zu 6/8tel ausgespacert. Also wieder kleine Luftkammer und progressiver.
> Rebound tune medium.
> Compression tune high.
> ...


Danke,
hört sich gut an,werde wohl auch den Dämpfer tauschen(nicht high volume) nachdem ich jetzt mit dem Tuningkit von Fox auch nicht so richtig zufrieden bin.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Juli 2012)

Vollzitat obwohl direkt drüber? 

Dem 200/57 gibt es nicht als LowVolume. Du muss die Kammer damit ausspacern.

Und wahrscheinlich wirst du an den 200/57 med/high oder med/med (auch ok) nicht mehr dran kommen, zumindest in schwarz scheint der inzwischen ausverkauft.

Sehr empfehlen kann ich auch das hier. Ca 45 die sehr gut investiert sind. Spiel Null, Reibung fast Null.


----------



## konamatze (13. Juli 2012)

Ich würde ihn auch in weiß nehmenpasst zum Bike da weiße Gabel.Hab auch gerade gesehen das es den nur mit High Volume gibt,dafür sind die Spacer aber nicht so teuer wie bei Fox.

  Gruß Matze


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Juli 2012)

Bei RS ist NICHTS so teuer wie bei Fox.

Und wenn du den DÃ¤mpfer kaufst ist eine Pumpe dabei.
Ebenso bei der Lyrik, Pumpe und Dichtungskit dabei.

Pumpe verkaufen, 20â¬ weniger gezahlt.  Dichtungskit in 1-2 Jahren verbauen. Gut ist.

Ich kann gabelprofi.de da sehr empfehlen. Reagiert auch ruckzuck auf Mailanfragen und hat mehr oder minder alle RS Ersatzteile fÃ¼r "wenig" Geld da.


----------



## Bimpi (20. Juli 2012)

Alterheran, wo bist du da nur gefahren?




baatz schrieb:


> habe statt der Fox 160 eine Van 180 drin, die baut nicht viel höher
> mit einem Lenker mit 0° Rise finde ich es auch zum hochfahren erträglich
> und zum runterfahren vieel besser


----------



## Beaumont (6. April 2013)

Hallo!

Ich möchte eine tapered Gabel in den Slide ed 160 Rahmen aus 2012 einbauen, welchen Steuersatz könnt ihr denn da empfehlen?

Welcher dieser FSA würde denn da passen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m11....html?od=&ft=1

Oder der? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k69....html?mfid=133

Gibt es auch Steuersätze wo ich den unteren Teil einfach tausche und  trotzdem eine normale 1 1/8 Gabel verbauen kann, ohne da was aus und  wieder einpressen zu müssen?
Eventuell von Hope? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m48....html?od=&ft=1

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Steuersätze sind komplettes Neuland für mich und die Vielfalt ist enorm!

Danke schonmal!


----------



## tane (6. April 2013)

wenns hilft:
1.5 Degree ZS49 - ZS49 - 'Traditional' 1.5" Reducer Headset. - SET 4: 130-136mm

von workscomponents paßt (steerer durchgehend1,125")


----------



## baatz (6. April 2013)

oder die hier:

http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=478

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28949_AX-25-ZS49-28-6---EC49-40-Steuersatz-.html


----------



## Beaumont (6. April 2013)

Super, danke für eure Hilfe! Langsam blick ich bei den ganzen Bezeichnungen durch! Der Acros sieht schon sehr gut aus.
Kann man dann eventuell später noch eine Reduzierung am unteren Teil vom Steuersatz beilegen wenn man doch eine 1 1/8 Gabel verbauen will?
 @baatz
Hast du eine 1 1/8 oder tapered Gabel verbaut?


----------



## baatz (7. April 2013)

@Beaumont tapered (mit einem Cane Creek Angle Set)
eine Reduzierung für den unteren Teil von 1.5" auf 1 1/8" Zoll gibt es von Syntace, aber ich nehme an, die darf nur in einem Syntace Steuersatz verwendet werden. Eine andere kenne ich nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (8. April 2013)

Ich hätte da auch mal ne frage... habe meinen slide ed 160 rahmen nun fertig aufgebaut und wollte noch den sag am hinterbau einstellen... leider kann ich gefühlt soviel luft rein pumpen wie ich will aber der sag ist immernoch viel zu groß... irgendein 90kg-schwerer hier, der mir seinen luftdruck verrät? danke


----------



## filiale (8. April 2013)

Wieviel Luft haste denn jetzt drin ? Du kannst bei den Fox Dämpfern bis 300PSI gehen. Das reicht bis 120 kg.


----------



## ur-anus (8. April 2013)

Ah... 300psi ist die grenze... ich bin bei 240psi und dachte bei 250 wär schluss... dann passt ja alles. danke!


----------



## tane (8. April 2013)

kann das sein??? wiege zwar nur 70 netto, aber 12 bar ist da eigentl. schon zuviel....20bar wären 290psi...


----------



## ur-anus (8. April 2013)

ja wundert mich auch etwas... evtl. ist ja auch meine pumpe hinüber....


----------



## filiale (9. April 2013)

Wenn Du schon 240 drauf hast dann stimmt da was nicht. Bevor Du da jetzt einfach noch mehr Luft drauf haust, schau mal in die technische Spezifikation. Da gibt es grobe Listen an denen man sich orientieren kann.


----------

